# lightning (usb) to optical -> bit ten



## akatreyt (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a bit ten in my car and later this year I'm going to be adding an iPad. Im looking for a way to go lightning cable to optical out. I currently use the pure i20 but I have to go to 30 pin to lightning and its causing me a headache. Looking for something that will make the install a bit more simple. 

Thanks


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Apple "digital AV adapter" + "HDMI to S/PDIF extractor"


----------



## jb4674 (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm using an AudioEngine B1 into the optical of my BitOne. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsolo53 (Dec 8, 2015)

You would use Apple's usb camera adapter #3. This is a newer item from Apple. It has a lightning connector, a lightning port and a usb port. So its connector connects to your ipad, its lightning port connects to a power source, and its usb port connects to a usb to s/pdif converter. I use Peachtree Audio X1 for the conversion and a 12 volt power adapter for power source. It works reliably and SQ is very high.


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

There's a 5 page thread about this very topic that's explored almost every single option. Happy reading. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...o-discussion/289993-ios-s-pdif-converter.html


----------



## angelo4296 (Aug 16, 2014)

On a bit of a variation of this topic, I am having trouble that never existed before. I can no longer get my Alpine INE W960 to connect with my IPad Mini 2 via the lightning to USB cable. I'd say a few IOS system updates ago, everything worked flawlessly. Any thoughts? Now the only way for me to stream Apple music is to connect via bluetooth which means now I've lost all album artwork, lyrics, etc.


----------

